# Where Do I find a Chrome or Polished Aluminum Flywheel Cover???



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a '69 GTO with a 400/6.6L engine, which obviously has the starter on the driver's side. While going through a frame off restoration, I replaced the bent up engine oil pan with a nice chrome pan, bent up TH400 tranny pan with a nice polished aluminum pan and now, lastly am trying to replace the flywheel or as some call it... the torque converter pan or dust cover with a nice, (either chrome or polished aluminum), pan.

Checked with Ames Performance, Jegs, Summit, etc... on and on. Summit recommended Butler Performance. They recommended Ames. Starting to go around in circles, here. I can find all kinds of Chevy pans that accommodate the starter on the passenger side, but none to fit my restro.

Hoping some can steer me in the right direction... please! Driving me nuts as no one seems to have one. :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr Gasket FLYWHEEL INSPECTION COVER - JCWhitney


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

THANK YOU! I contacted and chatted with their tech and party number 989107 seems to be a direct fit. Don't know why life has to be so difficult at times. That what's fun about a restore. Always nice to have a fellow GTO buddy help you out when in dire need.

Thanks again, Rukee!


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys! Well, once again. I'm looking for the correct chrome or polished aluminum flywheel (some call it a torque converter cover) for my 1969 GTO. 

As I said before..."the starter is on the driver's side, which I'm absolutely sure you all know. Seems it's only the Pontiac and Oldsmobile people that know this. As I mentioned in the thank you above, I ordered one from J.C. Whitney and the idiot in tech 'assured me'... doubly, t ripply and quadrupiley, the one J.C. Whitney sold (Mr. Gasket #5115) accommodated a driver's side starter. 

Well, Guess What? IT'S THE WRONG ONE! It fits the starter on the passenger side. I spent a half hour dealing with J.C. Whitney, yesterday, on this, and returning the wrong product again. I even told the gal that #5115 fits a Chevrolet and she agreed. This is the second vendor/supplier that I've returned one to after being assured it is the correct one.

Mr Gasket FLYWHEEL INSPECTION COVER - JCWhitney

Any one got any suggestions, once again, where I might turn? 

As always, your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

By the way... their part no. 989107 is the Mr. Gasket #5115 flywheel cover. INCORRECT, but thanks anyway, "RUKEE", for trying.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Called Mr. Gasket, directly. They currently do not make one for my 1969 GTO. Seems to be more difficult that once imagined, to find one.

Struck out again!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Cut the chevy one to make room for the starter on the other side?


----------

